# Striped Raphael Catfish



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi,
I had a Raphael catfish but it died. So I need some info on how to take care of them, like pH levels, food, temperature, and stuff like that.
Thanks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

we have a couple of striped raphaels....they prefer PH 6.0-7.5...temps from 78-84 F..
they need good hiding places...driftwood too..they like clean water with a bit of current...
just like any other living creature ; they need a good varied diet of quality foods...
algae wafers...veggie flakes...and several kinds of meaty foods such as earthworm stick ; brine shrimp and the likes...
also remember that they will reach 8-9 inches in length..


----------

